# Fulfillment Ops Team Leader turnover



## boringClerk03 (Nov 18, 2021)

OMG, what is up with this position; my store, as well as others I know, can't seem to keep anybody in the role. For my store, we first got the position in the summer of 2020, and our FOURTH PERSON just quit. WE DON'T EVEN HAVE SFS, and our store is small AF. My brother, who's still working at the store in my hometown, says that they're on their sixth person, and they've needed to combine some duties with an extra GMTL to keep up with their volume, so they technically have 2 fulfillment ops TL. They have SFS though.

The demands must be insane, and it's worrying. My SD, HR, and GM team leaders know I'm looking to develop, and they've recently approached me about this position because it's open now. We have other open TL spots, but they said that since I'm in GM and help with fulfillment constantly and know the business well that they'd be willing to interview and develop me.

To those that know a lot about the role, is it even worth it? I don't particularly want to be a TL or above at Target unless it has to do with HR because that's what I'm studying, but those roles fill quickly in the company, and there's nothing out there in my area. Regardless, a TL spot would look good on a resume, but honestly, I'd only be in it for the money.


----------



## TeeBee (Nov 18, 2021)

I want to preface this by saying I DO NOT know a lot about this role.  But one of the reasons that the people in this position keep struggling at my store is they have not been properly trained and are only superficially supported. Meaning the support comes like this:  TEAM WE HAVE A BATCH AT 40 MINUTES AND ANOTHER AT 30 WE NEED TWO PEOPLE TO JUMP INTO OPU. 
The TL who is in the position now literally had zero training.  He was one the better TMs and the Leader before him recommended him for the position bc she was tired of doing it and wanted to move into a different role.  She's recieved no training for that role.  So right now in the throws of Q4 we have 2 TLs who have been completely set up to fail.  
But back to FF.  This is a shitty time of year to move into that position.  If you have a supportive leadership team you might be okay.  Bc obviously getting training right now at another store is out of the question.  Maybe you can do it temporarily just to get your team through the next couple of months then revisit it with your leaders.  Again I'm not well versed in FF.  I jump in to get us caught up but the one thing I keep hearing is lack of support on the leadership level is what frustrates them the most.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome!
Don't take it.


----------



## MrT (Nov 18, 2021)

The position is good if you have support from the rest of your leaders.  It is hectic and requires a ton of patience because you will consistantly have new tms and help from other areas that will mess up, not call for infs, or pick batches with higher times.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Nov 18, 2021)

This position looks easy on paper. Also a store without SFS looks even better on paper. I assume your store has very high OPU volume. Just like any other TL role, develop your team to be self sufficient. If you are a TM, you may think jumping in and picking batches is going to be beneficial for your workcenter and team (which somedays it definitely will be), but if you do too much all the time the team will rely on you.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 18, 2021)

ASANTS, but there’s not enough money on earth to compensate you for the chaos and stress that comes with the Fulfillment TL job, although my store has SFS which is the real killer. No matter who screws up anything in your store regarding on hands, eventually the FF team will have to INF and will get the blame for the error that they had no hand in creating, which means the FF TL ends up holding the bag. The stress level is unreal, and if your ETL is anything like mine was you’ll be hearing your name over the walkie every ten minutes all day long. Not worth it, not even close.


----------



## jenna (Nov 18, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Welcome!
> Don't take it.


*
QFT*


----------



## irredenta (Nov 18, 2021)

It’s very stressful. My team gets really good results and I get a lot of recognition for it, but if we don’t get a 2nd Fulfillment Ops leader next year I think I’ll quit.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 18, 2021)

Yeah it's a sign you shouldn't take if so many are qutting.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Nov 19, 2021)

irredenta said:


> It’s very stressful. My team gets really good results and I get a lot of recognition for it, but if we don’t get a 2nd Fulfillment Ops leader next year I think I’ll quit.


We have 4 Leads I believe, plus an ETL all for Fulfillment.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Nov 19, 2021)

OldSchoolVet said:


> We have 4 Leads I believe, plus an ETL all for Fulfillment.


What?!  You have 4 TL and 1 ETL and all they do is OPU and SFS?! That seems extremely excessive!

How much money does your store do a year?  

How many orders do you typically have in a day?


----------



## Proficient (Nov 19, 2021)

GOD DAMMMN FFTL that only does orders that would be a dream job.


----------



## Proficient (Nov 19, 2021)

At my store the FFTL has an area in the store that he has to take care of plus do some overseeing trucks days.


----------



## RedRevolution (Nov 19, 2021)

Listen to all the people who posted here.  It is not worth it!  By default, this role is a road to failure.  Target doesn't have the system, organization, support, or personnel for all but the few lucky ones in this role to be successful.  They offered this role to me earlier this year and I told them NO unless they can agree to meet all the conditions that I requested.  They were shocked I would have the balls to make demands lol.  

If nobody takes the positions then Target will wake up and compensate more and support the role in a meaningful way.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Nov 19, 2021)

I withdrew my application on Workday. I'm going to tell my SD and GM ETL that I'm not interested. I originally applied to it because I was told just to apply and see what happens, and then I told the ETL HR, but I just decided to withdraw from the applicant pool. I went into work today and the amount of abuse and other crap that they've been putting everyone through is really starting to bother me. Thanks for all of the advice everyone; after a lot of thought, I don't think I want to waste the company's or my time interviewing and being in something that doesn't align with my career endeavors at all. I'm just trying to get through to the spring of next year and then quit once I graduate with my degree and leave Target completely as I'm over it at this point, but the money is helping me pay for my tuition and books for now. 

I completely forgot that one of my best guy friends was one of the original six at my old store, so we had a nice conversation about the job. He was actually the first hire for the role, and he said that the job was awful and since moved out of retail and hates Target now, lol.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 20, 2021)

boringClerk03 said:


> I withdrew my application on Workday. I'm going to tell my SD and GM ETL that I'm not interested. I originally applied to it because I was told just to apply and see what happens, and then I told the ETL HR, but I just decided to withdraw from the applicant pool. I went into work today and the amount of abuse and other crap that they've been putting everyone through is really starting to bother me. Thanks for all of the advice everyone; after a lot of thought, I don't think I want to waste the company's or my time interviewing and being in something that doesn't align with my career endeavors at all. I'm just trying to get through to the spring of next year and then quit once I graduate with my degree and leave Target completely as I'm over it at this point, but the money is helping me pay for my tuition and books for now.
> 
> I completely forgot that one of my best guy friends was one of the original six at my old store, so we had a nice conversation about the job. He was actually the first hire for the role, and he said that the job was awful and since moved out of retail and hates Target now, lol.


Good thing you came here and then talked to your friend. You saved yourself a huge mistake. Also it's a good thing you wanna graduate and then leave Tarshit. Taking this job might interfered with that.


----------



## ephemerallll (Nov 20, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> What?!  You have 4 TL and 1 ETL and all they do is OPU and SFS?! That seems extremely excessive!
> 
> How much money does your store do a year?
> 
> How many orders do you typically have in a day?


Same at my store and we make well over 100+ million a year. It’s normal for us to have at least 25 carts in progress on busy days. The ETL and TLs are always running around the place and help pick when it’s too much for the team to keep up with.


----------



## SilentCrow (Nov 20, 2021)

Honestly its mainly a target issue. They don’t make sense with FF. I used to own that department and was really successful at it but I understood you’ll take an L some where so I focused on reducing my Ls. You green in pick on time for OPU/SFS? Well what about your INF 🙄. You green in INF? What about your pick productivity 🙄.

You can’t even schedule correctly for it because you’ll be given a forecast and they’ll give you more orders than the forecast and blame you for not making the goal time so it’s ridiculous.

my entire store picks all day. It’s normal for us to have only 2 TMs on the floor in a 90m store because everyone is backing up fulfillment 🤷🏽‍♂️. The actual work though for FF is easy but the system is dumb making it arbitrarily hard.


----------

